# European Mount??? WTF



## DeerReaper (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok seriously, this is my first European Mount. I started by skinning the head then I did a low simmer considering the large pot I was using I could not get a good boil, even tho some say not to boil and some say to use bugs. But I went with a slow, low simmer. My only beef with this is the tough meat on the skull is a pain in the skull. Is there an easier way to remove all the meat with out increasing the mussel in my arm and how on earth do I get in all the small spaces? Also, do you need the bottom jaw? Would it look nicer if i did use the bottom jaw? Do I remove the teeth or leave them in? I know I have quite a few questions but I got an 11 point with kickers on both sides and really wanted to display this trophy kill.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Do not let the horns touch much water - it will lighten them. Wrap them in alum foil. Keep the water boiling and cover with a piece of foil to keep the heat in. Add a little bit of dawn detergent to the boil - it will help loosen/remove stuff. Keep adding water when it gets low and every couple of hours remove the head and spray off with a hose. You may have to scrape a little here and there. 
The teeth will remain in the top jaw. I always remove the bottom and they look great... museum quality.

When the skull gets almost finished, add about a pint of hydrogen peroxide to the soup... it will clean/sanitize the head without deteriorating the skull like bleach can do.


----------



## fhalum (Oct 7, 2008)

I've had good luck adding a cup or so of washing soda (sodium carbonate) to the pot when boiling. That's not the same as baking soda (sodium bicarbonate), which sometimes causes confusion. I found washing soday at Cashwise in the laundry/detergent/cleaner aisle. That really loosens up a LOT of meat, too. If you can't find any at the grocery store, ask at your local hardware store. If all else fails, you can probably get it from a taxidermist, too.

It also helps to use a sharp knife and cut off as much meat as possible prior to boiling. One time I didn't scrape much off at all, figuring it would come off as I boiled it, but it made my pot keep boiling over, so I ended up with a huge mess.

I agree that they're a lot of work, especially in the tighter areas, but I think they're worth it. The most frustrating part for me is getting the brain matter out. Only one small hole in the back makes it tough to dig around in there and get it all out.

I don't bleach my skulls when I'm done, though. Most people do, I think, but I like the more "natural" look, so once I get the meat off, I just wash it really good with a little soap and hang it up.

If you haven't tried adding the washing soda yet, give that a shot. I've found it makes a big difference. It's also handy to have a sturdy wire brush to get some of the meat off that wants to hang on.

Don't give up on it. It's a lot of work, but looks pretty sweet when you're done, and you don't have to give someone else a lot of money to do it for you.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

When you get to the brain part, just take a clothes hanger and 'scramble" everything after you have cooked it for a while. Then take a hose with a sprayer on the end of it and knock it out. They really are easy... just time consuming.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

the best success ive had is on the last one i boiled. i skinned it all out and got as much meat off as i could. then i started to boil it on the grill, but i ran out of propane so i made a fire and boiled it that way. i added a cup or so of bleach, stoked the fire up, and let it boil over night and it was ready to be cleaned up in the morning. there were a few tough parts of skin to get off but nothing bad.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Looks good. For future reference DO NOT ADD BLEACH!!!!! Bleach will weaken all the connecting cartledge and make the teeth come out. Hydorgen peroxide will clean it all up and lighten it while it is working.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

huh, never knew that. thanks tho! note to self for next time. i was very happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

anybody here use skull hookers? got 3 for christmas and they work awesome and look real good


----------

